# Super Redhawk Trigger Job



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just got a .44 with 9.5 barrel for cometitions and I'm not too happy with the trigger. Who has done a trigger job on one? If you have done it yourself I'd like to know the LBS rating of both the main and trigger spring and the final pull force. I'd like to get as close as 3.5 LBS as possible.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Super Redhawk*

nicknitro71: Sir; you have an outstanding unit. I did mine with instructions from a gentleman called the "Iowegan". He has provided Ruger owners with a in depth comprehensive piece. Called the "IBOK
Go to 'RugerForum.com and ask if a copy is available.
He got SPAMED awhile back for being generous. He hasn't charged; it is worth paying for.

Follow up with your findings.:smt023

They were switching 'servers' and may be down:smt083


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with Mr Neophyte 100%. You can find him at http://www.rugerforum.net/ and also at http://www.rugerforum.org/phpBB/. 
He is a retired gunsmith and he knows his Rugers real well. Good luck.


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I sent him a PM...waiting patiently...


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*thoughtful*

nicknitro71: Sir, the 'Iowegan' also has "IBOK" 2 for the MK11 series handgun
The gentleman knows his stuff.:smt023 and can convey his thought.
As I stated earlier; "Iowegan" got spammed. Don't get disappointed just ask some one at the site if they could help.


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I got his contact info.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

Update:

I replaced the trigger return spring with a lighter one and drop 4LBS on the main spring. Boy Rugers are over-sprung!

I filed a bit the sear notch and polish it to chrome.

I filed and polished all the parts.

I have shot some exotic competition guns in the past but this thing now brakes like butter. There is absoultely no creep whatsoever.

And all for about 5 bucks and couple of hours of work!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ibok*

nicknitro71: Sir; following the "IBOK" :smt083 it sure makes it sweet:smt023 The "Iowegan" is a class act. I found his ability to write with clarity second to none. Did 3 of mine and got myself a 'wow we'
Now:smt083 what we need is PICTURES :mrgreen:


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ditto,

I also got Iowegan's Mark I-III book and work on that too. Now my 10 year-old KMK10 is smoother than ever. I also took the info to work on my 1911. I filed a bit and polished the sear notch. I had already replaced the main spring with a 18 LBS a few weeks back. Now my four pieces work like butter. What I fond on the SRW is that the sear notch (at least on my gun) was really too deep so I filed it down. The sear notch on my former 686, my Taurus 608 and also my SF 1911 were comparable but the SRW was almost twice as deep. I e-mailed Iowegan about it and he told me to leave it alone and just polish it...but I did not! It was a shot in the dark because you cannot get a replacement hammer anywhere. But it worked! Also Rugers tend to be really over-sprung. Taurus and S&W seem to be more in the ball park when it comes to spring rate. I'll post some pics tonight!


----------

